# Duda con mi instalación de Hilo Musical



## rul1979 (Jul 21, 2009)

Buenos días ante todo, es la primera vez que escribo en el foro. Por lo que os mando un saludo a tod@s.

Os comento mi tema;

Tengo un piso de unos 12 años, el cual tiene una instalación de hilo musical. La instalación es de la siguiente manera. Del punto donde va el equipo de audio (Salida hacia hilo musical) tengo 2 lineas, cada una de estas lineas distribuyen a 3 altavoces, distribuidos en distintas habitaciones (total 6 altavoces). En la habitación donde se situa el altavoz (8 ohmios) tengo el control de volumen (potenciometro de (creo que pone) 47 ohmios  5W), cada altavoz lleva un transformador que por lo que se puede ver la salida es de 24V,  5W y la entrada pone 8 ohmios.

Bueno ya explicadas las espeficicaiones de lo que he podido ver, os comento mis dudas.
Como tengo los altavoces bastante cascados quisiera cambiarlos, de cuantos ohmios lo eligo?  
Que equipo deberia de comprar o me recomendais, que no sea muy caro para poder alimentar mi hilo musical? el canal de salida  de cuantos ohmios deberia de ser?

Os adjunto el esquema de como esta hecha la instalación en una habitación ( en todas es igual )

Gracias


----------



## electrodan (Jul 22, 2009)

Que es un "hilo musical"? Supongo que unos cables para distribuir audio.
El transformador ese no se que hace ahí. Tampoco entiendo muy bien cual es tu duda. Los parlantes que le tendrías que poner serían de 8 ohms, lo mas común.  También creo que ese potenciómetro en lo posible lo deberías de sacar.


----------



## rul1979 (Jul 22, 2009)

El potenciometro es para regular el volumen en cada habitación, y por lo que dices dell transformador no me queda tan claro, segun he leido es recomendable ponerlo.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 22, 2009)

Lo que el compañero rul1979 describe es una linea de distribucion de audio. Lo que no sabia es que se podía regular el volumen a cada altavoz independiente del volumen de la salida del amplificador.

Vas a tener que llevar un altavoz con su transformador de muestra para que te vendan uno similar de igual tamaño y potencia. Antes de desconectar, mira bien las conexiones y anotalas en algo para cuando remplazes no tengas problemas.

Saludos.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 22, 2009)

Mi casa también tiene la instalación, pero los altavoces los quitaron las anteriores dueños.
El transformador deve ser para cambiar la impedancia o algo de eso, porque no creo que un equipo normla aguantara 6 altavoces de 8 ohm en paralelo.
Elige un altavoz de 8 ohm y 5W, igual que el que tienes ahora.

Pero lo veo una tontería, porque antes sólo había un equipo de música en toda la casa, y era necesario repartir el sonido, pero ahora todo el mundo tiene su Ipod su Discman, o su ordenador
y no todos van a querer oír lo mismo al mismo tiempo.

Esoso sistemas se usan normalmente para oficinas y clínicas dentales.


----------



## rul1979 (Jul 22, 2009)

Y que equipo deberia de comprar para alimentar el hilo musical? con la salida de 8 ohmios, no?

Lo de que es una tonteria el hilo musical te entiendo, pero la instalación esta hecha y pienso que por lo menos se le sacara provecho en los cuartos de baño


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 23, 2009)

rul1979 dijo:
			
		

> por lo menos se le sacara provecho en los cuartos de baño



Jajajaja     

Casi todos los equipos del mercado de tipo compacto son de 8Ω.

Y ahí está el problema, porque están diseñados para esos altavoces, y son muy tozudos.

Si quieres ahorrar, y sólo vas a poner altavoces en los cuartos de baño (creo [y espero] que dos como máximo)
puedes hacerte un pequeño amplificador con un TDA2002 o 2003


----------



## capitanp (Jul 23, 2009)

ESte circuito tiene varios errores








primero si movemos el pote hacia uno de los lados cortocircuitamos el secundario del transformador


y luego el primario del transformador siempre tiene una impedancia mayor a 8 ohms haci podemos poner mas de uno, lo normal es 5k ohms a 8 ohms del primario

se suma las potencias de los parlantes y se elije el amplificador el cual ira conectado a otro transformador mucho mas grande que los de los parlantes de primario 8 ohms  y secundario calculado dependiendo la cantidad de parlantes

con esto se logra tener una linea de transmision de audio de 70/ 90/ 100 volts  para poder abarcar grandes distancias


----------



## electrodan (Jul 23, 2009)

Ahora entiendo lo del transformador, a la salida de este se conectan todos los parlantes en paralelo. Porque yo pensaba, adaptar 8 ohms a 8 ohms? Lo que si está mal es el potenciómetro, porque se disipa potencia en el (lo que significa calentamiento y gasto extra de energía de todo el sistema), y además pierdes potencia en los parlantes.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 26, 2009)

Ha! El pote logarítmico.


----------

